# Vet trip yesterday...



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

Had to take Shaw to the vet yesterday for his Rabies vaccination. The vet was very impressed with this teeth and coat. She asked what kind of diet he was on and I told her. Didn't really say anything negative just had a surprised look on her face. But I think all her compliments on his health before the question spoke for itself.









Just another YEA for RAW moment.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's great!!











> Originally Posted By: knotadork The vet was very impressed with this teeth


That's my favorite part- amazing what proper food will do!.


----------



## knotadork (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm not generally a bragging type person. But with so many vets against it for the wrong reasons... it's hard to hold back the ha, ha, ha dance. My eight year old self had to fight to not come out.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's great! I'm so terrified to tell my vet; I'm a chicken. Jerzey will actually be moving with John to New Orleans, though, so I guess there isn't really a point in telling her vet here since she'll be gone soon.









A note about teeth: my friends bf has a dog about the same age as Jerz. I saw it for the first time the other day and noticed that it's teeth already had stains and tartar build up, something Jerzey's did not.







I think that was the first moment when I _really_ realized how beneficial raw is for the dog's teeth. Sure, you hear about it but, since I do not regularly look in the mouths of other dogs, it's hard for ME to really be able to tell. To say I was proud of myself for switching Jerz to raw _and_ impressed with the benefits of the diet that I continue to see would be an understatement. Lol.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

I go to the vet tomorrow for rabies shot. To me, Sasha looks to be in great shape. I hope the vet agrees and comments so I can tell him she's raw fed. One of the vets there when asked about raw, just kind of gave a neutral response. She wouldn't say it was bad, she wouldn't say it was good. She just said she hates cooking for her self and doesn't want to take the time out to prepare the dog's meals.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nerrej To me, Sasha looks to be in great shape. I hope the vet agrees and comments so I can tell him she's raw fed.


I think we all wishfully think this will happen; it certainly would make it easier to tell our vets about raw!


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Well, the vet had nothing but great things to say about Sasha's condition. He said don't change a thing. I tried to bait him into asking what we were feeding her but he didn't bite







lol


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: NerrejWell, the vet had nothing but great things to say about Sasha's condition. He said don't change a thing. I tried to bait him into asking what we were feeding her but he didn't bite
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol. Let us know how it goes when he finally _does_ take the bait.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm afraid to tell my vet. I just today called the other vets in town to ask how they viewed a raw diet and NOT ONE is supportive. I'm not going to say anything unless he asks.


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

i love my vet and we have a really wonderful relationship after 20 years together; BUT, we've agreed to disagree about raw

i finally told him i was feeding raw when i brought a puppy in and he asked what i was feeding her; he was none too happy and i got the big disease lecture

well, i still feed raw; still believe that it's better than processed kibble and my dogs' coats and teeth and overall health is a testament to the goodness in the raw meat


----------

